# Irish is May's MVP



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats to Irish--May's MVP.  Thanks Irish for all you contribute here.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations Irish. Your the man, even without the MVP.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrat's bro!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 7, 2011)

Yee haa!  Congrats, Danky, well deserved!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 7, 2011)

*Congratulations Irish!*

Well deserved.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2011)

:clap:


----------



## Erbal (Jun 7, 2011)

:bong1: This is for you Irish, gratz.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 7, 2011)

:clap: ---congrats Irish---well deserved---nice to hear a man of your experience will be on call 24/7 as my questions usually pop into my head around 3am---great campaign---


----------



## Irish (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks my friends/fam for the votes of confidence...

chilling in the ac today, as its 95 outside. i love the sun, but this is a scorcher. more of the same all week, and i'll have to get out there eventually. i'm sposed to be flushing big plants right now, but it looks like to much work in this heat. i know, i know...suck it up, right? and just do it! lol...

any volunteers to help? form a straight line.:hubba: lol...peace everyone...


----------



## Locked (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats aBroham.....well deserved.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats Brother


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats DD :clap:


----------



## Roddy (Jun 7, 2011)

CONGRATS fellow Michigander, this state's on a run!!!  Well deserved, my friend!!


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 7, 2011)

:d


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jun 9, 2011)

*WOO-HOO!!* Congratulations to you Irish! MVP suits you well.


----------



## BBFan (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats my dank brother!


----------



## nova564t (Jun 9, 2011)

:woohoo: :aok: :yay: :banana: :dancing:  :farm:


----------



## ray jay (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats Irish. Well deserved.


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 12, 2011)

well done irish!!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jun 12, 2011)

well deserved!


----------



## my my (Jun 12, 2011)

Good Job Irish!-)
figured i would kind of stroll to the end of the line. in hopes you already have enough volunteers!     lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2011)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

:hubba:


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 15, 2011)

Whooo Hooooo! I'm stoked!!!


----------

